# Starting out with Flat Bands



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I've only been here for a few weeks. I have tried a few types of flat bands and found that, like everyone else, Theraband Gold is hard to beat.
In my research II read in a vendors site that they had precut latex bands at a reasonable cost. Well, I'm lazy so, I ordered a set of .04 latex bands tapered .75/.5 inches. Also a 5/8" pouch. Everything came in today and after tying two constrictor knots I had my bandset.
This combination, for me, hits much harder than TBG tapers (same size). On a aluminum can one shot rang very loud and the next shot (9.5 mm steel balls) completely perforated the can!! I've never done that before. A hole the size of my thumb from a nine millimeter projectile. WOW!
Try it and I hope it works as well for you.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TBG is quite a bit thinner than .040 latex (.025 or ,027" depending on how old it is) so the .040 latex should handle 9.5 steel better.


----------

